# Can anyone help - French translation needed please



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
I am selling an item on Ebay , and i have been asked a question , Could anyone translate this into French please ?

*There is loads of lace , so it is very adjustable , but at its smallest size it is a 26" waist and 38" hips . I would guess this is an English 8 - 10 . I haven't measure just how big it will go , but looking at he amount of lace there is , i would say it can also fit quite large . I hope this helps . *

Also anyone know what a size 8 - 10 is in a French size ?

Many Thanks 
Freespirit


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I always use website called babelfish. not sure how accurate it is but has been ok for me in the past 


Il y a des charges de lacet, ainsi il est très réglable, mais à sa plus petite taille c'est un 26" ; taille et 38" ; hanches. Je devinerais que c'est des 8 anglais - 10. I haven' ; mesure de t juste combien grand il disparaîtra, mais regardant He quantité de lacet là est, je dirais il peut également adapter tout à fait grand. J'espère que ceci aide. 


uk8/10 is a european 36/38


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Suzie


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Il y a des chargements de dentelle, donc c'est très ajustable, mais à sa plus petite taille c'est une 26" taille et 38" hanches. Je devinerais ceci est un anglais 8 - 10. Je n'ai pas la mesure juste comment grand il ira, mais le regarder la quantité de dentelle il y a, je dirais qu'il aussi peut ajuster tout à fait grand. J'espère que ceci aide.

Now I wish I could say I actually studied in my french classes at school but no I used the free translator service

http://www.freetranslation.com/

xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry duplicate info


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

anyway Just a girl x x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

The translation of lace depends on what sort you are talking about.  If you are talking about the type like shoe laces for tying, then lacet will do.  If you are talking about lacy material like on bras and knickers, then dentelle is the right word.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya

Sorry but that translation isn't quite right, but I don't know the right terminology to correct it, hang on lemme see if I can't find a real life French FF-er to help!

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour a toutes!

Cheers for that FM   You're right about the size conversion cos it seems to depend on where you shop but as a general rule 8-10 UK = 36-38 French.  Although I am tempted to go with your conversion cos since I moved to France I seem to be wearing size 40 a lot and I only used to be an 8 at home (nothing to do with the pain au chocolat, honest  )

And to convert the inch measurements to centimetres you just need to multiply by 2.5 

Hope this helps!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

Slightly off topic but clothes sizes here are so hit and miss Nixf01 so don't worry about the pains au chocolat .  I can be a 12 in one shop and 16 in another


----------

